# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  بين بدعة التعصب المذهبي وبدعة اللامذهبية...

## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

السلام عليكم
هذه بعض المشاركات لبعض الإخوة في ذم بدعتي التعصب المذهبي واللامذهبية والنقاش مفتوح لإظهار النتائج السلبية لهاتين البدعتين وخاصة الثانية فالأولى قد عرفناها وأشبع العلماء الكلام عليها فأرجو من المشايخ والطلبة إثراء الموضوع حتى تتبين وتتضح المنهجية الصحيحة لطلب العلم.
وأبدأ بهذه المشاركات لبعض الإخوة والمشايخ.
وهذا رابط المشاركة:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread....657#post404657




> يبدو انني على الخبير وقعت...فبارك الله فيك اخي  أبو عائشة المغربي وزادك علما وفهما...والحقيقة ان تواضعك وحبك للمساعدة  شجعني على ان اسالك سؤالين:
> الاول:
> لقد قرات من قبل الفقه المقارن حيث ابتدت بالروضة الندية ثم عمدة الاحكام  وها انا ادرس بلوغ المرام شرح الشيخ البسام..لكني وجدتني ارسو على قاعدة  غير مستقرة فقهيا ورايت البعض ينصح بدراسة اي متن مذهبي لتتحصل على الملكة  الفقهية وبعدها يمكن الاسترسال في دراسة الفقه المقارن..اما الذي دفعني  لدراسة الفقه المالكي تحديدا رغم قلة من خدمه مقارنة بالفقه الحنبلي مثلا  فهو بسبب انه مذهب البلد الذي انتمي اليه..ولا ادري ما هو رايك بذلك؟
> 
> والسؤال الثاني ..بخصوص اصول الفقه فقد درست اصول الفقه لعبدالكريم زيدان  وبعض الرسائل الجامعية المختصة باصول الفقه كرسالة الجيزاني اصول الفقه عند  اهل السنة والجماعة..فهل احتاج كذلك لدراسة اي كتاب اصولي مذهبي - مثلا  مالكي؟؟

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

وهذا الرد على المشاركة السابقة من أحد مشايخ المغرب الشقيق:




> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أخانا أبا منصور بارك الله فيك،لا على الخبير وقعت،ولا ذا الصنعة لقيت،هذا  من حسن ظنكم،نسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا خيرا مما تظنون،أما ما سألتم عنه  فجوابه كالآتي:
> _ بخصوص السؤال الأول فقد كنت في فترة من فترات الطلب،متحمسا لدراسة الفقه  عبر كتب الحديث،كالعمدة والبلوغ،أو الاهتمام بكتب بعض الأئمة الذين تحرروا  من المذهبية ،والتزموا _حسب ما ظهر لنا إذ ذاك_بالدليل،كال  نعاني والشوكاني  وصديق حسن خان،وهذا التأثر كان مبنيا أصلا على موقف من المذهبية  عموما،وتأثرا بالتيار السلفي الذبي حارب المذهبية المطلقة،ودعا إلى التحرر  من كل المذاهب،وقد كنا نحفظ فقرات من كتاب الشيخ عيد عباسي،وخاصة تلك  المقاطع المقرفة ،التي اقتطعها المؤلف من بطون بعض الكتب،مما اكسبنا حساسية  ضد كل ما هو مذهبي،خاصة مع حماسة الشباب للحديث والدليل.
> وكانت بداية انتباهي للفقه المذهبي وأهميته وثرائه،حين احتكاكي بأجل مشايخي  الشيخ محمد المختار الشنقيطي،الذي كان له الفضل علي في معرفة كتب المذاهب  ومتونها،والتعرف على حقيقة الفقه المذهبي،وتغيير الصورة السلبية.وقد  ساعدتني البحوث التي أشرف عليها الشيخ في زيادة التمر على هذا الفقه وزيادة  الإعجاب به.ثم في دراساتي العليا تخصصت في الفقه المالكي فزاد ذلك اطلاعي  ومعرفتي.
> وبناء على هذه التجربة الطويلة،وصلت إلى أن دراسة الفقه عبر كتب الحديث أو  الروضة وأشباهها،رغم مافيها من بركة وانوار الحديث الشريف،فإنها لاتبني  فقها صلبا مقعدا تقعيدا متينا،بل لا تتعرض إلا للمسائل المشهورة ،لكنها خلو  من كثير من الفروع الفقهية التي لا بد منها،والتي لن تجد لها الجواب إلا  في الكتب المذهبية.على انها لا تمنحك فقها بنيت فيه الفروع على اصول ثابتة  مستقرة،بل أشتات من هنا وهناك.
> هذا من جهة،ومن جهة اخرى،فإن كتب الحديث ستضيع فيها بين ترجمة الراوي ومعنى  الكلمات والمعنى الإجمالي والحديث عن السند قبل الوصول إلى فقه المسألة  وذكر الخلاف والترجيح،فكم ستاخذ من الوقت،فضلا على ان هذا لا يبني فقها  مقعدا مؤصلا.ولا يعني هذا أنني ازهد من دراسة شروح الحديث،حاشا وكلا،لكن  بموازاة مع دراسة منهجية للفقه،وهذا ما عشته مع شيخي محمد المختار،حيث كنت  آخذ معه الفقه في الكلية بشكل منهجي،واتابع معه شرح البلوغ بمسجد  الكلية،وشرح العمدة بالمسجد النبوي.
> وازيدك امرا ،وهو أن دراسة الفقه عن طريق الروضة واشباهها،لا يربي فيك ملكة  الفقه ،وروح المقاصد،ولا يحيلك إلى معرفة العلل،واستنباط الغايات  والحكم،بل هو فقه ظاهري حرفي جامد،ضيق الأفق ،وهو ما لا أحبه لك.
> وقد تاملت في سير أعلام الأمة فوجدت عامتهم إلا القليل جدا،قد سلك مسلك  التمذهب ودراسة الفقه عبر كتب المذهب،من المختصرات إلى المتوسطات إلى  المطولات،قبل الانتقال لمعرفة الخلاف العالي،والترجيح اتباع للدليل،فلا  يسعنا إلا اتباع أئمة العلم وفقهاء الدين في مسالكهم ومناهجهم.
> ثم إن الاعتناء بالفقه المذهبي يربيك على تقدير الفقهاء ومعرفة  مكانتهم،وحفظ مراتبهم، والاطلاع على مآخذهم،وأنها عن علم وبصيرة لا كما يظن  البعض،أما الكتب المشارة إليها,فعلى عكس ذلك تربيك على الجرأة على الفقهاء  ،وعلى تسفيه بعض مذاهبهم،واعتبار بعض أقوالهم تخريفا وهذيانا،واحيانا قد  يكون هذا القول مذهب الأئمة الاربعة وغيرهم من ائمة الدين والفقه،ومن قرأ  الروضة أو النيل عرف ما أقول.
> ...

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

أرجوا من صاحب الموضوع إعطاء تعريف لمفهوم ( بدعة اللامذهبية عنده ) ومن هم أبرز دعاتها في هذا العصر على أن يتحفنا بذلك من كتبهم ومؤلّفاتهم لا من كلام غيرهم وشكرا

----------


## الحارث

> السلام عليكم
> هذه بعض المشاركات لبعض الإخوة في ذم بدعتي التعصب المذهبي واللامذهبية والنقاش مفتوح لإظهار النتائج السلبية لهاتين البدعتين وخاصة الثانية فالأولى قد عرفناها وأشبع العلماء الكلام عليها فأرجو من المشايخ والطلبة إثراء الموضوع حتى تتبين وتتضح المنهجيةp=404657#post404657


 ,وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي بارك الله فيك

شتان ما بين التعصب المذهبي المقيت وعدم التمذهب الذي أسميته باللامذهبية
فالتمذهب بأحد المذاهب الأربعة الفقهية ليس بلازم وإنما من مسهلات طلب العلم
أما التعصب المذهبي فلا يكون إلا من الجهلة أصحاب الهوى الذين لا يقيمون لسنة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وزنها الذي لا يؤمن أحدنا إلا إذا رضي هذه السنة الشريفة وجعلها نبراسا يحتكم إليه في كل صغير وكبير

علما بأن العبد الفقير متمذهب إلا أنه يعز علي هجوم بعض الإخوة على إخوانهم السلفيين غير المتمذهبين الذين يستقون فقههم من الدليل دون تعويل على المذاهب الفقهية

فلا ينكر جهدهم في إحياء سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
وعلى رأس أولئك الإمام المحدث العلامة السلفي الشيخ محمد ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله رحمة واسعة وجزاه عنا وعن السنة خير الجزاء . اللهم آمين

وإن أثر الدعوة السلفية على هذا النهج لا ينكره في عصرنا إلا جاحد ومكابر
حتى على أصحاب المذاهب الفقهية أنفسهم

ولعل في هذا القدر كفاية
أن التعصب المذهبي بدعة مقيتة

أما عدم التمذهب فما دليلك على بدعيته وهو بالأصل ليس بلازم وإنما مما ييسر على طالب العلم سلوك الطريق

هدانا الله وإياكم سواء السبيل

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

جزاكم الله خيرا على المشاركة.
- التمذهب بأحد المذاهب الأربعة الفقهية ليس بلازم وإنما من مسهلات طلب العلم، لكن التعصب المذهبي هو البدعة.
- عدم التمذهب بأحد المذاهب الأربعة الفقهية طريقة لطلب العلم رغم مرجوحيتها لأنها تصعب كثيرا من طلب العلم وتولد ظاهرية جديدة لكنها ليست بدعة، أما بدعة اللامذهبية فهي حمل الناس على هذه الطريقة رغم مرجوحيتها وتنفير الناس من التمذهب.
- ينصح العلماء في منهجية طلب العلم باختيار مذهب والتفقه عليه ابتداء مع عدم التعصب ولما يتمكن العالم من الاستقلال بالاستنباط فيمكنه الافتاء والترجيح أو ما يسمى بالفقه المقارن، كما بامكانه تحرير مذهبه وتهذيبه وترجيح الأقوال بالدليل وبذلك يكون خدم مذهبه باتباع الدليل مثل ما فعل شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله.
- بدعة اللامذهبية نقلت أصحابها من التعصب للسلف رحمهم الله أرباب المذاهب إلى التعصب لعلماء معاصرين، وهذا مشاهد بكثرة ولا ينكر، ولعمري كم أضاع هذا من الأوقات والطاقات.
- من تحدث عن الدعوة السلفية في هذا الموضوع ؟ 
مرض بعض الأعضاء أنهم يشكون ويشككون في كل كلام ويتهمون دون روية.
مادخل الدعوة السلفية المباركة وكل من اتبع هدي السلف الصالح -سواء المتمذهب أو غير المتمذهب- في الايمان والسلوك وغيره مع أناس ينبذون المذاهب ويقولون عن علماء السلف هم رجال ونحن رجال ويتعالمون، أو أناس يدعون اتباع أحد أئمة السلف ثم يقلدونه في صوابه وخطئه ؟
- حتى الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تفقه ابتداء على المذهب الحنفي ثم اتجه لعلم الحديث.

للمناقشة العلمية الهادئة.

----------


## ابو عبد الله عمر

هذا الرابط يفيد موضوعك 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=5954
وننقل منه
*قال شيخ الإسلام - كما في الرد على المنطقيين ( 300 ط . مؤسسة الريان ) ، وهو في مختصره الموجود في الفتاوى ( 9 / 213 ) - :* 
*وعلم الفرائض نوعان : أحكام ، وحساب .*
*فالأحكام ثلاثة أنواع :*
*أحدها : علم الأحكام على مذهب بعض الفقهاء - وهذا أولها - ،*
*ويليه : علم أقاويل الصحابة والعلماء فيما اختلف فيه منها ،* 
*ويليه : علم أدلة ذلك من الكتاب والسنة*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

وهذا نقل لمشاركة أخي الحبيب المشرف أمجد الفلسطيني:



> بارك الله فيكم
> ألا ترى معي أن في المرحلة الأولى التي ذكرها شيخ الاسلام وهي دراسة الفقه  على مذهب إمام من الأئمة فيه تقديم للاستدلال على معرفة الخلاف لأنه أولا  يتصور صورة المسألة ثم يتعلم حكمها ثم يتعلم دليلها لأن أصحاب المذاهب  يذكرون أدلتهم على ما يذهبون إليه كما نراه في المذاهب الأربعة وغيرها
> ثم بعد ذلك ينتقل إلى معرفة من خالف إمام مذهبه ومن وافقه من السلف والخلف  فإذا علم الخلاف ووجهة نظر كل واحد منهم ودليله اختار منها ما يرى أنه أقرب  للصواب وعندئذ يكون قد وصل إلى رتبة الاجتهاد
> 
> وفي الحقيقة هذه الطريقة التي ذكرها أبو العباس هي الطريقة التى طرقها العلماء سلفا وخلفا
> فنرى الشافعي رحمه الله نظر في فقه أهل الحجاز ومالك خاصة وعلم أدلتهم ثم  نظر في فقه غيرهم من أهل العراق وغيرهم فلما اكتملت قواه العلمية واتسعت  مداركه اختار من هذه الأقوال ما رأه أنه أقرب للحق وكون لنفسه مذهبا مستقلا
> أما الخلف فواضح فأغلبهم نشؤوا على مذهب إمام من الأئمة ثم منهم من اقتصر  على هذا ومنهم من نظر في خلاف غيره ثم اقتصر على هذا ومنهم من زاد على ذلك  فاجتهد في معرفة الصواب من تلك الأقوال

----------


## أسـامة

جزاكم الله خيرا أيها الفضلاء.
وهناك وقفات..
- المذاهب الفقهية طرائق للتعلم على مدرسة الفقهاء.. فمن أخذ بها طلبا للعلم والفقه في الدين.. فلا ضير ولا تثريب عليه.
- ومن أخذ بمدرسة أهل الحديث من ناحيتي الرواية والدراية.. فلا ضير ولا تثريب عليه.

- ولا يوجد بين التمذهب الفقهي "على طريقة الفقهاء" وعدمه "على طريقة فقهاء المحدثين" ترجيح.. فلا راجح ولا مرجوح.
ولكل واحدة منهما مزية وعيب. والجمع بينهما أولى.

- الابتداع الذي وقع بعض المتمذهبة فيه.. ليس للتمذهب في ذاته، ولكن لاعتبارات أخرى.
ولذلك لا ينسب تارك التمذهب بالبدعة، ولا ينسب الداعية إليه بالابتداع... كما لا ينسب المتمذهب بالبدعة، ولا ينسب الداعية إليه بالابتداع. سواء بينهم.

- الأدلة المختلف عليها بين المذاهب الفقهية قد تؤدي بالنتيجة نفسها، كأن يوافق الفقيه الحنابلة والأحناف في بعض الأدلة المختلف عليها.. أفيسمي نفسه بالـ( حنفلي )..؟
(رغم أنه أحد أفراد "مدرسة الفقهاء" ولكنه لا ينتمي لمذهب بعينه.)

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  خلاصة الأمر..
- التمذهب ليس ابتداعا طالما أن المنتسب إليه قد إتخذه طريقا للعلم والطلب. وقد يدخل في الابتداع لاعتبارات أخرى.
- عدم التمذهب ليس ابتداعا. وإنما هو طلب للدليل مع النظر في صحته والعمل به.
- من سلك مسلك أهل الحديث وليس منهم وفشل في تحصيل علم الدراية على منهجهم فإنه ليس أهلا للتحدث عن هذه المسألة.. ولا عن علم الفقه على وجه العموم ولا الانكار على المخالف.
بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## أبو عبيدة التونسي

*اللامذهبية بدعة ؟؟؟

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون , يعني الذي يلزم نفسه بالنص لا بالمذهب مبتدع عندكم , يعني هل كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حنفيا أم شافعيا أم مالكيا أم حنبيليا أم ظاهريا أم ماذا ؟ وبالتالي يكون الغير متمذهب مخالفا لأصل من اصول الدين أو السنة

بل هذا القول هو عين الابتداع

وهذا الخلط مرده ظن الكثيرين بأن اللامتمذهب لم يدرس الفقه على مذهب أو ينكر ذلك على الناس بالضرورة , وهذا عين التجني لأنك تجد الكثير منهم درسوا مذهب معينا في بداية التفقه , بل وتجده أعلم بالمذهب أصلا وفرعا من المتشدقين بالانتساب لذاك المذهب

ولكن الفرق بينهما أن الأول درس على مذهب من باب المنهجية والتدرج العلمي في سلم الفقه لا غير وتبقى المرجعية عنده إلى النص البين الدلالة دائما لا يقدم عليه , والآخر درسه ليكون من المتمذهبين به المتعصبين له لا يحيد عنه وإن أتيته بكل آية كما نرى اليوم , وهذا عين المنكر وأصل ما ينكر , لأنك لا ترى سلفيا آتاه الله حسن الفهم ينكر على متمذهب مجرد تمذهبه ولكن الإنكار إنما لترك صريح السنة تعصبا للمذهب

نعوذ بالله من الجهل ومن سوء الفهم
*

----------


## ابو يحيى الحنبلى

> *اللامذهبية بدعة ؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون , يعني الذي يلزم نفسه بالنص لا بالمذهب مبتدع عندكم , يعني هل كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حنفيا أم شافعيا أم مالكيا أم حنبيليا أم ظاهريا أم ماذا ؟*


متقولشى كده يا عم الشيخ أحسن تضحك عليك الفقهاء
 طيب قول أنت
هل كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ بحفص أم ورش أم ابن كثير أم السوسى أم !!  :Smile:

----------


## أسـامة

بارك الله فيك يا أبا عبيدة.. تكلمتَ فأوجزتَ وأحسنتَ أيما إحسان. أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

بارك الله فيكم
نوقش الموضوع في المجلس أكثر من مرة
ينظر هنا مثلا:
 بعض الناس يُزهِّد في التَّمَذهُب وحفظ متون الفقه بحجة الاجتهاد فما رأيكم ؟
وهنا:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=47039

وغير ذلك

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> متقولشى كده يا عم الشيخ أحسن تضحك عليك الفقهاء
> طيب قول أنت
> هل كان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ بحفص أم ورش أم ابن كثير أم السوسى أم !!


الأخ الفاضل / أبو يحيى 
قياسك للخلاف الفقهي بين المذاهب على اختلاف القراء عجيب جدًا .
فاختلاف الفقهاء اختلاف تضاد ، والحق فيه واحد، لكن المصيب له أجران والمخطئ له أجر الاجتهاد لكن مذهبه خطأ.
بينما القراءات التي ذكرتها قراءات متواترة كلها صحيحة نزل بها القرآن وقرأ بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جميعًا، فهذا اختلاف تنوع، وليس اختلاف تضاد.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

قال الشيخ صالح آل الشيخ في محاضرة بعنوان: المنهجية في طلب العلم، قال:
 [رابعا]: الفقه:
الفقه تبتدئ بعمدة الفقه لابن قدامة رحمه الله، ومن لم يكن في هذه البلاد يبتدئ بأي متن من المتون الفقهية في أي مذهب، لكن مذهب الحنابلة هو أقل المذاهب مخالفة، أو أقل المذاهب مسائل مرجوحة، فإنّ المسائل المرجوحة مثلا في زاد المستقنع قليلة، وأكثره راجح. 
 المقصود تأخذ متن مثل عمدة الفقه، تأخذه وتضبط مسائل كل باب، مثلا تمرّ على باب المياه، باب المياه تمرّ عليه مرة سريعة فتعرف تقسيمه في الباب، وش بدأ؟ وش انتهى؟ ما مسائله؟ ثم بعد ذلك تبدأ تقرأ فيه على معلم، هذا لابد منه، إذا لم يتيسر تقرأه على نفسك، أو تقول والله إنّي رجل تقدمت بي الأمور، يشار إليّ بالبنان، مدرس كذا، صعب أني أحظر، بعضهم يقول صعب أنّي أحضر على شيخ أو نحو ذلك، لا، تقرأ وتسأل عما أشكل عليك.
 كيف يُقرأ الفقه؟ هذا سؤال مهم،  كيف يُقرأ الفقه؟ -تعذروننا الكلمة منهجية قد تكون مملة في بعض الأحيان- نرجع للسؤال: كيف يقرأ الفقه؟ كثيرون يقرؤون الفقه دون أن يعلموا كيف يقرأ الفقه، الفقه ليس كالتوحيد، فالتوحيد تصور مسائله سهل؛ مسائل الصفات فيها إثبات فيها تأويل، تأولوا العلو إلى كذا؛ إلى علو القدر علو القهر، تأولوا الاستواء إلى كذا، واضح؛ تصورها واضح، لكن الفقه تصوره ليس بالواضح، فهم صور المسائل لئلا تشتبه بمسائل أخر ليس بواضح، فيحتاج منك درس الفقه إلى أناة أولا. 
 تتعامل مع هذا المختصر بالسؤال والجواب، كيف؟ تقول مثلا: المياه ثلاثة أقسام. تأتي تخاطب الشرح أو تسأل السؤال غير مخاطِب تقول: كم أقسام المياه؟ أقسام المياه ثلاثة، الأول: هو الطهور، ما تعريفه؟ يأتي، تلاحظ أنك في هذه الأسئلة إذا مرنت يكون الجواب بعد سؤاله، ما تعريفه؟ يقول لك: هو الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته مثلا. أو كما يقول غيره هو الطاهر في نفسه المطهر لغيره، إذن سألت وهو أجاب، تعاملت مع كتاب الفقه كأنه معلم، تسأل أنت وهو يجيب، إذا أتى احتراز أو شرط تسأل بالأسئلة المناسبة تقول مثلا، إذا قال الماء الباقي على أصل خلقته تسأل تقول: مطلقا؟ وهو يجيبك يذكر لك الحالات هل خالطه ممازج أم غير ممازج ...الخ، تبدأ أنت تسأل وتقسّم،  تسأل وتقسّم، تسأل وتقسّم. 
 والعلم في الفقه إنما هو بشيئين هما:
  أولا: بالتصور. 
 ثانيا: بالتقاسيم أنفع شيء لك في الفقه التقسيم، تقول هذه تنقسم إلى كذا وكذا. 
 الأشياء العارضة على الماء الباقية على أصل خلقته قسمين ممازجة وغير ممازجة، طيب، مَثِّل للممازجة كذا وكذا، هو يمثل لك الشارح يعني نفس الماتن ابن قدامة في العمدة يمثل لك هو بَسْ أنت اسأل وتجد التمثيل أمامك، تجده ممثلا.
  انتهيت من أول قسم لماء الطهور.
 لا تهتم في درس الفقه بالراجح، بالدليل، لا؛ لا تهتم بهذه، ما يراد منك أن تكون مفتيا، الذي يهتم بالراجح وبالدليل هو المفتي، إنما أنت الآن متعلم يُراد من درسك الفقه أن تتصور المسائل الفقهية وتفهم تعبير أهل العلم في الفقه، مثلا: مختصر الزاد، الزاد تعرفونه الصغير يحوي ثلاثين ألف مسألة كيف كل واحدة نعرفها بدليلها وراجح ومرجوح منها، نكون ما أمضينا وما فهمنا الزاد ولذلك الآن قليل من شرح الزاد من العلماء؛ لأن الطريقة التي يستعملها العلماء السابقون في الشرح والتي نفعت الطلاب وأخرجتهم أهل علم ليست هي الموجودة الآن، تفصيلات وتعليلات،  تفصيلات وتعليلات، وطول الكلام في مسألة واحدة ولا يراد من طالب العلم أن يتصور في المسألة كل ما قيل عنها، إنّما تتصور شيء؛ المسألة وحكمها بناء على هذا المذهب.
  إذا انتهيت من القسم الأول من أقسام المياه، تغلق الكتاب وبنفس الطريقة تأتي تعيد، تعيد هذا القسم وتشرحه، تلاحظ إذا كان فهمك مشرقا تلحظه من نفسك، وإذا كان فهمك مغربا فتلحظه من نفسك وشتان بين مشرق ومغرب.
 سارت مشرقة وسرتُ مغربا            شتان بين مشرّق ومغرب تعيد؛ إذا حَسِّيت أنك ما فهمت تعيد، تسأل أهل العلم ونحو ذلك.
...
 *
*

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

*قال ياسين علوين الفاسي المالكي:*ولتحصيل الفقه طريقتان:
الطريقة الأولى: التحصيل عن طريق دراسة كتب شروح الحديث, "كفتح الباري شرح صحيح البخاري"...إلخ.
هذه الطريقة لن تعدم فائدة،لكن فائدتها قاصرة،لأن الطالب سيتشتت ذهنه فقد يجد في الحديث الواحد خمسة أحكام من أبواب شتى،ولن يستطيع ترتيب المسائل في ذهنه كما هي في كتب الفقه خاصة.وقد كان "علماء الصحوة"[1] في بداياتهم ينصحون بها ثم بعد مرور عشرات السنين تبين لهم قصورها و قلة مردودها.
قد يقول قائل:هذه الطريقة التي ذكرت أنها قاصرة،هي طريقة السلف من القرون المفضلة،كالأيمة الأربعة...
أقول: هؤلاء العلماء كانت أدوات الفهم عندهم سليقة مع قوة الحافظة،لأن العجمة لم تكن قد استحكمت بعد،ولهذا لما رأى العلماء بداية غزو اللغات الأخرى لغةَ العرب فزِعوا إلى تدوين المؤلفات في اللغة والأدب و النحو و علم الاشتقاق...إلخ.
لذلك من جاء بعدهم لم يتخذ نفس طريقتهم،فدونت الكتب الفقهية البحثة على الأبواب المعروفة الآن،و انتشرت كتب المذاهب الفقهية الأربعة و أصبح لها تابعون أسسوا مدارسها.
قلت: و لذلك تجد كثيرا من الإخوة الذين أرادوا اتخاذ هذه الطريقة وسيلة للتفقه في الدين،قلما يستمرون،فتجد أحدهم يبدأ بشرح عمدة "الأحكام" ثم لا يكمله فينتقل إلى "سبل السلام" ثم إلى "نيل الأوطار"... و هكذاينتقل بين الكتب وهو لم يؤسس لفقهه،و لا ينتبه لاختلاف مذاهب الشُرّاح و أصولهم وقواعدهم،فيحصل له تخبط يُعِيقه عن الاستمرار،وهذا معروف و مشاهد.

الطريقةالثانية: التحصيل عن طريق دراسة الكتب التي تعنى بالفقه خاصة، مرتبة على الأبواب جامعةً لمسائله.
وهذه طريقة العلماء بعد تدوين المذاهب الأربعة،و إذا ألقيت نظرة صغيرة إلى أصحاب الكتب التي استفادت منها الأمة لوجدت أنهم كانوا على هذه الطريقة،أنظر إلى الطحاوي الحنفي و البيهقي الشافعي وابن عبد البر المالكي و ابن قدامة الحنبلي و هل تعرف النسفي و الزيلعي و العيني الأحناف،و عبد الله بن وهب و ابن قاسم وابن مهدي و مصعب الزهري و ابن العربي والقرطبي؟ المالكية،و ابن الجوزي وابن تيمية و ابن القيم و ابن رجب؟ الحنابلة،والسبكي و النووي و الذهبي و ابن كثير؟ الشافعية.
هؤلاء علماؤنا رضينا علمهم ودرسنا على كتبهم،فلم لا نرضى طريقتهم في الطلب؟.  
فأفضل طريقة الآن هي دراسة الفقه عن طريق أحد هذه المذاهب المتبعة:"الحنفي و المالكي و الشافعي و الحنبلي "،شرط ألا يتعصب للمذهب بعد معرفته الحق بدليله دون تقليد،لأن كثيرا من الطلبة يهرب من تقليد الإمام مالك-رضي الله عنه- مثلا، فيسقط في تقليد الشوكاني أوالصنعاني...أو حتى الألباني و ابن عثيمين و ابن باز – رحمهم الله جميعا -.
بل إذا ظهر له الحق بعد دربة على الفقه و غوص في كتبه مع تحصيل الأصول و القواعد يجب عليه اتباع الحق.
و للتوسع في هذا الباب عليك أخي الحبيب بكتاب"برنامج فقهي للمبتدئين" للشيخ عبد العزيز القارئ ـ حفظه الله ـ فقد أجاد وأفاد. 
 [1] : راجع في ذلك كلام الشيخ محمد حسين يعقوب في كتابه:" منطلقات طالب العلم" طبعة دار التقوى.

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

يا أخي الفاضل..
ما قمت بنقله في المشاركات الأخيرة لا يخفى على أي طالب علم. وهذا بعيد عن محور الموضوع.
فأنت ذهبت إلى تبديع من لم يلزم مذهبا فقهيا معينا.
وأما تحصيل العلم وطرقه فشىء آخر.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> الأخ الفاضل / أبو يحيى 
> قياسك للخلاف الفقهي بين المذاهب على اختلاف القراء عجيب جدًا .
> فاختلاف الفقهاء اختلاف تضاد ، والحق فيه واحد، لكن المصيب له أجران والمخطئ له أجر الاجتهاد لكن مذهبه خطأ.
> بينما القراءات التي ذكرتها قراءات متواترة كلها صحيحة نزل بها القرآن وقرأ بها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جميعًا، فهذا اختلاف تنوع، وليس اختلاف تضاد.


شكرا أخي الفاضل/ ولكن:
غريب أن تظن أن اختلاف الفقهاء خلاف تضاد، ثم تعتقد بأن الحق فيه واحد
المسألة أكبر من أن تختزل في كلمتين
وخلاف الفقهاء سعة، ورحمة
والحق في كثير من المسائل قد يتعدد، نظرا لاختلاف وجهات النظر، واختلاف قواعد الترجيح
والفقهاء مأمورون بالبحث جهة الحق، لا تحقيق عينه.
ملاحظة:
أتكلم أخي عن الفقه، وليس غير الفقه.

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> شكرا أخي الفاضل/ ولكن:
> غريب أن تظن أن اختلاف الفقهاء خلاف تضاد، ثم تعتقد بأن الحق فيه واحد
> المسألة أكبر من أن تختزل في كلمتين
> وخلاف الفقهاء سعة، ورحمة
> والحق في كثير من المسائل قد يتعدد، نظرا لاختلاف وجهات النظر، واختلاف قواعد الترجيح
> والفقهاء مأمورون بالبحث جهة الحق، لا تحقيق عينه.
> ملاحظة:
> أتكلم أخي عن الفقه، وليس غير الفقه.


لا يجتمع الضدان معا لأن الجمع بينهما ممتنع. فلا يكون الحق إلا واحدا.
هذا مفاد ما تفضل به الشيخ علي في مشاركته.
- وهناك وقفة -أرجو أن يتسع صدرك لها- أدري عن وصف بعض الفقهاء للخلاف بأنه سعة ورحمة، ولكن الخلاف على عكس ذلك. ويسبب الفرقة بين المسلمين. فإن كان الحق واحدا فالأولى السعي إليه.. ونبذ الفرقة.
وأما خلاف التنوع، فإنه شىء آخر. وتسميته بـ"الخلاف" في الأصل غير مسلم به، ولكن قد يظهر الخلاف وما هو بخلاف في الأصل. وهذا شىء آخر غير الذي تحدث عنه الشيخ.
بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

> يا أخي الفاضل..
> ما قمت بنقله في المشاركات الأخيرة لا يخفى على أي طالب علم. وهذا بعيد عن محور الموضوع.
> فأنت ذهبت إلى تبديع من لم يلزم مذهبا فقهيا معينا.
> وأما تحصيل العلم وطرقه فشىء آخر.


يبدو أخي الكريم أنك لم تكلف نفسك فتقرأ مشاركاتي السابقة، أو أنك مثل بعض من سبقوك تتسرعون بإلقاء التهم، وسأنقل هنا مشاركة من مشاركاتي السابقة التي تنفي ما تتهمني به، قلت في المشاركة رقم 5:
- التمذهب بأحد المذاهب الأربعة الفقهية ليس بلازم وإنما من مسهلات طلب العلم، لكن التعصب المذهبي هو البدعة.
- عدم التمذهب بأحد المذاهب الأربعة الفقهية طريقة لطلب العلم رغم  مرجوحيتها لأنها تصعب كثيرا من طلب العلم وتولد ظاهرية جديدة لكنها ليست  بدعة، أما بدعة اللامذهبية فهي حمل الناس على هذه الطريقة رغم مرجوحيتها  وتنفير الناس من التمذهب.
فاتقوا الله فيما تكتبون وما تقولون، وكفانا افتراء على الغير.
المطلوب حوار علمي هادئ، وليس اتهام وافتراء وضرب عشواء وجزى الله الجميع.

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> أما بدعة اللامذهبية فهي حمل الناس على هذه الطريقة رغم مرجوحيتها  وتنفير الناس من التمذهب.


أين البدعة؟ وما هو الدليل على مرجوحية تلك الطريقة؟ وعلى أي أساس بني هذا الحكم؟ ومن سبقك بهذا الكلام؟
وكلامك واضح.. وكلامي واضح. فأرجو ألا يخرج عن سياق الموضوع.. أو إلقاء التهم.
فإنك قد أتيت بحكم ونسألك عنه. إن كان الحق معك تبعنا الحق، وإلا رددناه عليك.
فاثبت ما قلته أو ارجع عنه.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمان أمين

أخي الكريم، كلامي واضح جدا، وكلامك متناقض ومضطرب...
- أنت اتهمتني فقلتَ:



> فأنت ذهبت إلى تبديع من لم يلزم مذهبا فقهيا معينا.


وأنا كلامي واضح سابقا ومازلتَ تنكره، قلتُ سابقا بوضوح:



> عدم التمذهب بأحد المذاهب الأربعة الفقهية طريقة لطلب العلم رغم مرجوحيتها  لأنها تصعب كثيرا من طلب العلم وتولد ظاهرية جديدة لكنها ليست بدعة


فاتق الله ولا تقولني ما لم أقله، ولا تكن ممن يحبون الجدال والمراء.
- زعمتَ أن مانقلتُه سابقا من مشاركات لا يخفى على أي طالب علم، ثم طالبتني بدليل على مرجوحية التفقه دون اختيار مذهب، رغم أن الجواب في تلك المشاركات، فسبحان الله...
وقد نقلتُ سابقا مايدل على أن طريقة التعلم باختيار مذهب معين هي أفضل طريقة لأنها تضبط المسائل عكس الطريقة الأخرى، 


> فدراسة الفقه عبر كتب الحديث أو  الروضة وأشباهها،رغم مافيها من بركة  وانوار الحديث الشريف،فإنها لاتبني  فقها صلبا مقعدا تقعيدا متينا،بل لا  تتعرض إلا للمسائل المشهورة ،لكنها خلو  من كثير من الفروع الفقهية التي لا  بد منها،والتي لن تجد لها الجواب إلا  في الكتب المذهبية.على انها لا  تمنحك فقها بنيت فيه الفروع على اصول ثابتة  مستقرة،بل أشتات من هنا وهناك.
>  هذا من جهة،ومن جهة اخرى،فإن كتب الحديث ستضيع فيها بين ترجمة الراوي ومعنى   الكلمات والمعنى الإجمالي والحديث عن السند قبل الوصول إلى فقه المسألة   وذكر الخلاف والترجيح،فكم ستاخذ من الوقت،فضلا على ان هذا لا يبني فقها   مقعدا مؤصلا.ولا يعني هذا أنني ازهد من دراسة شروح الحديث،حاشا وكلا،لكن   بموازاة مع دراسة منهجية للفقه،وهذا ما عشته مع شيخي محمد المختار،حيث كنت   آخذ معه الفقه في الكلية بشكل منهجي،واتابع معه شرح البلوغ بمسجد   الكلية،وشرح العمدة بالمسجد النبوي.
>  وازيدك امرا ،وهو أن دراسة الفقه عن طريق الروضة واشباهها،لا يربي فيك ملكة   الفقه ،وروح المقاصد،ولا يحيلك إلى معرفة العلل،واستنباط الغايات   والحكم،بل هو فقه ظاهري حرفي جامد،ضيق الأفق ،وهو ما لا أحبه لك.
>  وقد تاملت في سير أعلام الأمة فوجدت عامتهم إلا القليل جدا،قد سلك مسلك   التمذهب ودراسة الفقه عبر كتب المذهب،من المختصرات إلى المتوسطات إلى   المطولات،قبل الانتقال لمعرفة الخلاف العالي،والترجيح اتباع للدليل،فلا   يسعنا إلا اتباع أئمة العلم وفقهاء الدين في مسالكهم ومناهجهم.
>  ثم إن الاعتناء بالفقه المذهبي يربيك على تقدير الفقهاء ومعرفة   مكانتهم،وحفظ مراتبهم، والاطلاع على مآخذهم،وأنها عن علم وبصيرة لا كما يظن   البعض،أما الكتب المشارة إليها,فعلى عكس ذلك تربيك على الجرأة على  الفقهاء  ،وعلى تسفيه بعض مذاهبهم،واعتبار بعض أقوالهم تخريفا  وهذيانا،واحيانا قد  يكون هذا القول مذهب الأئمة الاربعة وغيرهم من ائمة  الدين والفقه،ومن قرأ  الروضة أو النيل عرف ما أقول.


- ولكي نحرر المسألة جيدا، أقول وبالله التوفيق:
* ما ليس ببدعة هو اختيار مذهب للتفقه والسير في طريق العلم فيسهل ضبط المسائل ليصير طالب العلم عالما فقيها. وكذلك ما ليس ببدعة هو عدم اختيار مذهب لذلك. ورغم بعض فوائد هذه الطريقة إلا أنها طريقة مرجوحة لتخريج الفقهاء والدليل ما نقلناه سابقا ويمكن أن ننقل ان شئتم عشرات أقوال العلماء لتبيين ذلك ان لم تقتنعوا.
* الذي اعتبره العلماء بدعة هو أمران: التعصب المذهبي وتقديم آراء العلماء على الكتاب والسنة مع العلم بذلك.
والأمر الآخر هو حمل الناس على الطريقة الثانية -رغم مرجوحيتها- والتنفير من طريقة التمذهب في سبيل طلب العلم.
فالبدعة الثانية مكونة من شقين:
1-حمل الناس على اتباع الطريقة الثانية.
2-التنفير بالمقابل من التمذهب واختيار مذهب للتفقه.
وكما أن أخي الشيخ أبوعائشة المغربي انطلق في كلامه من تجربته الخاصة في بلاد المغرب الأقصى، فإنني أنطلق من تجربتي الخاصة في بلدي الجزائر التي تغلغلت فيها البدعتان، فتجد من يقدم قولا في المذهب يخالف الدليل رغم وجود قول آخر يوافق الدليل، كما تجد من أتى ليحارب التعصب المذهبي فحارب المذهب المالكي وحمل الناس على نبذه ودعاهم لقول فلان من المعاصرين، باستعمال الارهاب المعنوي وحتى الحسي، طبعا وللجنون فنون.
 ولا يمكن القياس مثلا على بلدنا السعودية لأنه والحمد لله تصدى للبدعتين كبار العلماء بتمسكهم بالمذهب الحنبلي في طلب العلم ونبذ التعصب المذهبي في نفس الوقت...

والله الموفق للصواب، وهو أعلى وأعلم.

----------


## أبو العباس آل حسن

> كما تجد من أتى ليحارب التعصب المذهبي فحارب المذهب المالكي وحمل الناس على نبذه ودعاهم لقول فلان من المعاصرين


بارك الله فيك يا أبا عبدالرحمان.
أرجو ألا تأخذك الحماسة، وليكن صدرك رحبا مع معارضيك. فالغضب لا يفيدك وليس له وقع جيد على محاورك.
ولنرجع لأصل الموضوع:
- فيما يظهر لنا من عنوان الموضوع: (بين بدعة التعصب المذهبي وبدعة اللامذهبية).
فمن هنا يأتي الحكم على اللامذهبية بالعموم. ويدخل في ذلك جميع من لم ينتسب لمذهب معين. 
- ومن ضمن ما قلتَه، التراجع الضمني في ثنايا الموضوع عن هذا القول، وتخصيصه بـ: (الحمل على اللامذهبية).
ليكون عنوان الموضوع على الوجه الصحيح: (بين بدعة التعصب المذهبي وبدعة الحمل على اللامذهبية).
- ثم تفضلت علينا بالمثال المطروح والذي أظهر المسألة بجلاء، فجزاك الله خيرا.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  التعصب المذهبي.. يدخل في نطاق البدعة لاعتبارات.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  اللامذهبية، وحمل الناس عليها.. لا يدخل في نطاق البدعة.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  المذاهب.. ومنها مذهب إمام أهل المدينة، يمكن اتباعها طلبا للعلم، ويمكن العدول عنها.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حمل الناس على اتباع قول فلان من المعاصرين، لا يخلو من شيئين: 
الأول: أن يتبعه في عموم أقواله، فيندرج تحت التعصب المذهبي، أو التعصب للأشخاص والغلو فيهم.
والثاني: أن يتبعه في مسألة من المسائل لوجود الدليل معه، وما ذهب إليه يخالف مذهب الإمام صاحب المذهب. فالحق أحق بالاتباع.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  حمل الناس على اتباع الدليل من القرآن والسنة والإجماع.. أمر محمود.
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أمر الناس بنبذ طرائق التعلم المعتمدة في تعلم العلم الشرعي خطأ. ويُنصح صاحبه. ولكننا لا نوصفه بالابتداع ولا بالضلالة.

والخلاصة:
نتفق معك على خطأ الذين حملوا الناس على نبذ طرائق التعلم من المذاهب الفقهية المعتمدة.
نختلف معك في وصفهم بالابتداع.
نختلف معك في الترجيح بين التمذهب وعدمه. فالمسألة نسبية. وترجيح أحدهما غير مسلم به. فإن وصفت هذا القول بكلمة : (وأرى) أو (يرى فلان من طلبة العلم) كما في أمثلتك السابقة، فهذا أليق.
والله أعلم.

----------


## أحمد عزاز حسين

*قال أبو عبدِ الله ابنِ الأعرابي:*
*لنا جلـساء مـا نــمَلُّ حـدِيثَهم *** ألِبَّاء مأمونون غيبًا ومشهدا*
*يُفيدوننا مِن عِلمهم علمَ ما مضى*** وعقلًا وتأديبًا ورأيا مُسدَّدا*
*بلا فتنةٍ تُخْشَى ولا سـوء عِشرَةٍ *** ولا نَتَّقي منهم لسانًا ولا يدا*
*فإن قُلْتَ أمـواتٌ فلـستَ بكاذبٍ *** وإن قُلْتَ أحياءٌ فلستَ مُفَنّدا*

المصدر : http://majles.alukah.net/t64340/#ixzz3B0oIv900

----------

